# 99411/99412



## Deb Pugh (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a provider who wants to bill a 99213 - 99214 for group counseling visits instead of 99411 and 99412.  She said she talked to someone who works "back east" and that is the way they do it. Can we actually do that? My feelings are that if we could why do they have separate codes. Please help. Any references you can give will help.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## danskangel313 (Sep 29, 2016)

This is from 2010, but I think it pretty much answers your question:
http://www.physicianspractice.com/rvu/group-visit-codes


----------

